# Spar Wars XVI is coming



## FriedRice (Jul 6, 2018)

I heard there's usually 70-100 people coming to spar from gyms up and down the East Coast. 3 hours of LIGHT  sparring. There seems to be Refs walking around to monitor behaviors... (0:39)  They're inviting all gyms and teams.

I'll be there, who wants some?

Log In or Sign Up to View
Saturday, July 21 at 11 AM - 2 PM 
Level Up Boxing & Fitness
4891 Telsa Dr, Ste E, Bowie, Maryland 20715


----------



## Martial D (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh man I would LOVE to go to that. Shame it's 16 million parsecs away


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 6, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Oh man I would LOVE to go to that. Shame it's 16 million parsecs away



16 million parsecs to miles - Google Search

?????????????????????????


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Martial D (Jul 6, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> 16 million parsecs to miles - Google Search
> 
> ?????????????????????????


Indeed.


----------

